# mornings and nights with ibs



## georgiad (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys!

just wondering if anyone feels shit in the middle of the night and when they wake up? pretty much very night I'll wake up in the middle if my sleep feeling sore and blargh and then when I wake up in the morning I'm feeling a bit nauseous.

could anyone suggest why that is? should I not eat little snacks before going to bed? or the way I sleep? help me!!!!

thanks


----------



## alannahallyr (Dec 20, 2013)

I wake up around midnight sometimes with nausea and feeling rough.. last time it happened was wednesday night. I have a feeling it's cause I've had dinner.. food can take time to affect me. Hot water bottle usually sorts the cramps and feeling rough. The nausea I have to wait out.

However I have been up till 6am once with it. Everytime I laid down I felt sick. I also had months of having acid reflux and heartburn at night..

I read in my book on IBS is to leave 4 hours before sleeping. It's a good idea until it says go to sleep early.. and if like tonight I'm not feeling like eating yet. (Almost 9pm here)

In the morning I'm usually starving which causes bad cramps so I have to eat asap. Not had morning nausea for a while but around 11am it can start up for me.

Try leaving 4 hours before sleep.. and regular sleep patterns are good x


----------



## scottjynr (Dec 28, 2013)

please read my post, it may hopefully help, keep the faith!


----------



## Empire95 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm new to this group, but not new to symptoms or physicians. I am having an attack of IBS symptoms for past 3 days as the result of extreme stress-related situation. When life is status quo, no issues, so mine is related to stress-lifestyle and not nutrition or food-related allergies. I eat well, exercise, and use supplements to boost immunity and complex B to support the nerve center. My husband is a surgeon who's had colitis since childhood, so, while IBS is a different disease we have occasionally shared symptoms and helped each other. Hope to share and possibly help others with what we've learned along the way.


----------

